# Has anyone repaired a snail shell before?



## Sacha (26 Dec 2014)

My zebra nerite snail has a large crack in its shell: 




 

I'm going to move it to a hard water low- tech tank. Hopefully this will prevent the shell from deteriorating any further. 

But I'm concerned that I should repair the damage already done. I've read about people using nail varnish/ glue to seal holes and cracks in shells. 

Does anyone have any experience with repairing shell? 

Thanks.


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Dec 2014)

No...but if the shell still has integrity and the crack does not present a channel through to soft tissue you could flood it with superglue.


----------



## Sacha (27 Dec 2014)

Thanks. But the crack has produced a wide open hole. I think if I wanted to repair it, I would have to superglue a piece of eggshell over the crevice?


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Dec 2014)

Have you seen this? http://www.petsnails.co.uk/ it may be of some help.


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Dec 2014)

Troi said:


> Have you seen this? http://www.petsnails.co.uk/ it may be of some help.


Just looked at this site and found
http://www.petsnails.co.uk/problems/broken-shell.html#start
Pretty interesting but I'd prefer to eradicate snails completely from my tanks and don't understand why people pay for snails, let alone look after them, each to their own I guess


----------



## foxfish (27 Dec 2014)

I would take him out, dry the shell, squeeze the fissure closed & add a smear of super glue.


----------



## stu_ (27 Dec 2014)

Big clown said:


> Just looked at this site and found
> http://www.petsnails.co.uk/problems/broken-shell.html#start
> Pretty interesting but I'd prefer to eradicate snails completely from my tanks and don't understand why people pay for snails, let alone look after them, each to their own I guess


In smaller tanks they're a better option in a cuc than otos,imo.
Good luck fixing the little fella.


----------

